# Recommend Me A Band



## kevan (Oct 13, 2010)

From what i can see there is no section for this so

I want to find some good bands to listen to

My top 5 fave Bands in order are

1. AC/DC (Genre=Rock N Roll/Hard Rock) (i have already tried Van Halen)
2. Within Temptation (Genre=symphonic metal/rock) (I have already tried Nightwish)
3. Kreator (Genre=Thrash Metal) (I already like slayer)
4. Slipknot (Genre=Nu Metal/Alot Of Other Crazy Stuff)
5. Rage Against The Machine (Genre equal Nu Metal/Heavy Metal)

Other stuff i listen too in no order
Versailles
Alestorm
Disturbed
Skillet
Parkway Drive
System Of A Down
Kiss
Otep
Linkin Park (Old stuff only) (Before Minutes To Midnight)
Guns N' Roses
Foo Fighters
Bullet For My Valentine
Audioslave
Metallica
Wolfmother
Scars On Broadway
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Pantera
Nirvana
Megadeth
Limp Bizkit
Muse
Velvet Revolver
A little bit of Iron Maiden

Bands i have listened to from the posters
Mushroomhead-Ok, but don't like them really
Skillet-Awesome, now on the list of bands i like.
The Mars Volta-Not my kind of thing.
Velvet Revolver-Good, now on my list of bands i like.
Fall Of Troy-Ok, but don't really like them
Korn-Ok, but don't really like them
Versailles-Visual Kei is creepy (But oh so good)!
Between the buried and me-Seemed good from the song you posted. Need to listen to to decide if i like them
I have listend to more, but i will add more when i get the chance.

Please when recommending a band, relate it to a band on my list.
Thanks for all the replies!!!!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 13, 2010)

Use Last.fm/Audioscrobbler. It suggests bands based on the stuff you listen to. It's introduced me to a few bands I now regularly listen to.

Also, if you like Within Temptation/Nightwish try *Epica*.


----------



## kevan (Oct 13, 2010)

I listened to epica and nightwish and don't really like them.

Ill try out that site


----------



## xist (Oct 13, 2010)

Therapy?, Kvelertak, A Wilhelm Scream, The Black Dahlia Murder, Kellermensch, Deftones, Dark Tranquillity, Tool, Meshuggah, Perhiphery, Katatonia, Clutch, Between the Buried and Me, Cloudkicker and....Bjork.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 13, 2010)

Judging by your list, you'll probably find *Korn* appealing (check out their earlier stuff and latest album). They were heavily influenced by RATM. Ross Robinson who produced the first Slipknot albums also produced the first Korn albums (and latest one)... Korn have done some decent stuff but I don't really like them anymore:

*Early Korn:*


*Very new Korn:*


I highly recommend *Mushroomhead*, also. I'm not as much into the new stuff as I am old, but around the XX/XIII era they're fucking amazing. I think they have much more talent than Korn... though they're not Gods when it comes to guitars:

*Mushroomhead XIII-era (weakest song on the album, all songs are very artistic):*


*New Mushroomhead (one of the strongest songs on a mellow album):*


I could list more but let's see if you like these first. I like anything from Jazz to Death Metal.


----------



## Issac (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe some Japanese emo?


----------



## Goli (Oct 14, 2010)

Perfume.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 14, 2010)

You may enjoy my band since you seem to like Metalcore:


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 14, 2010)

if you like parkway drive and bullet for my valentine, you can try As I Lay Dying, All That Remains, August Burns Red.
if you like Within Temptation, you can try Symphony X, Sonata Arctica.
and AC/DC, you can always try Kiss, Rush (not so similar, but worth listening), 
cant think of other bands right now


----------



## Joktan (Oct 14, 2010)

Evanescence 
Skillit


----------



## sputnix (Oct 14, 2010)

MASTODON, their last 3 albums have been in the top 25 albums of their respective years. I reccamend blood mountain listen to it while doing nothing to really get into it since the entire album (except the last song, the last song of all amost all their albums are dedicated too the elephant man) has this interweaving story that is expressed by vocals and instrumentals
if for some reason you don't like it listen their newest album crack the Skye it nowhere near as heavy as their previous album but has a similar type of feel with each song continueing the story, and has an awesome 11min epic song

and just for a bonus I suggest mudvaynes L.D. 50 for an alternative metal album

and as an extra bonus suggestion the germain band die apokolischtien rhieter (I most Lilkely just butchered that) album all you need is love, and trust me it's a metal album 

and finnaly I suggest incubus's S.C.I.E.N.C.E. it has a techno, funk, metal, and a rage type rap sound and it kick's ass


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 14, 2010)

Muse


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 14, 2010)

sputnix said:
			
		

> MASTODON, their last 3 albums have been in the top 25 albums of their respective years. I reccamend blood mountain listen to it while doing nothing to really get into it since the entire album (except the last song, the last song of all amost all their albums are dedicated too the elephant man).
> if for some reason you don't like it listen their newest album crack the Skye it nowhere near as heavy as their previous album but has a similar type of feel with each song continueing the story, and has an awesome 11min epic song


i actually like leviathan more, but i dont recommend as the first album to hear from mastodon, neither blood mountain. because those have vocals that are hard to get used to. if you want to give mastodon a try, start with crack the skye


----------



## campbell00 (Oct 14, 2010)

Porcupine Tree. A band out of the UK, they've been slowly but surely gaining in popularity.

Rock with some metal and folk mixed in + pure, raw talent = Great band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFxBLLrM-FU

The song in this link is one of their best.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 14, 2010)

The Mars Volta


----------



## kevan (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow thanks for all the replies.
I'll try all if these when I get. 
P.S I already listen to Kiss
but thanks.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

sure


----------



## Bulit (Oct 15, 2010)

*Yngwie Malmsteen (Sort of like Van Halen)*


*Anvil (like pantera maybe?)*


*Anthrax (I don't know, Megadeth?)*


*Dethklok (Kreator?)*


*Dio (AC/DC?) (*skip to 1:20)*


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 15, 2010)

If you like the Foo Fighters and wish they sounded more like their first two albums then check out the band in my sig.


----------



## kevan (Oct 15, 2010)

Update: Skillet are awesome
Have listened to most of the stuff on the first page.
Will listen to all when I get the chance


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## RE4zombie (Oct 15, 2010)

The greatest industrial band ever: Nine Inch Nails.  They're right up your alley.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Has OP listened to Mushroomhead yet? If so, opinions?


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

Judas Priest, Velvet Revolver, Tool


----------



## kevan (Oct 16, 2010)

Mushroomhead does not seem to bad, i respect just about every band offered to me that i have listened to (Except Perfume, it is not even a band and so far from any genre i have ever liked). But instead of offering me the weakest song on an album. Offer me the strongest instead please.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 17, 2010)

well u prob herd this 1 alredy but faith no more  - Epic -. thats bout only good song i herd from them, and you can try tribal - refugee - its sum band that sounds liek linkin park. songs are old but oh well.. and that song refugee its not their best but i'm bein lazy so yea... listin what I can remember because its been a while. or you can always try atreyu.. ex's and oh's.. yea i'm kinda old... the devil wears prada - still fly - thats how I know it as..its an ok song. and anberlin - feel good drag - somethin' u may hav herd too...


----------



## Issac (Oct 17, 2010)

The fall of troy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and no, FCPREMIX from Guitar Hero 3 is certainly their weakest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the casual gamers wouldn't like any other song)

And they were just a 3-piece band!! Insanely talented!

This one with the best guitar intro ever :3


this is another song, which I like more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Changed the second video, the first one had fucked up audio!


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

Update: Velvet Revolver now on list.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Demonbart (Oct 18, 2010)

In Flames (Death metal)
Avenged Sevenfold (metal)
Disturbed (Hardrock/metal)
Sodom (thrash metal)
Wintersun (a bit symphonic metal)
Sirenia (symphonic metal)


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 18, 2010)

American Head Charge


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

@ Demonbart
Hell yeah. I have been looking for another symphonic metal band.
And Sirenia are good!
Already liked Disturbed! Just forgot to add them.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 18, 2010)

Some band i recenly started to listen to:
Dir En Grey
Mucc
D'espairsray
versailles
Ayabie


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Some band i recenly started to listen to:
> Dir En Grey
> Mucc
> D'espairsray
> ...



Jrock / Visual Kei


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 18, 2010)

Bluelaserman said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

>



You should also listen to DELUHI, the GazettE, ALSDEAD, Girugamesh, Screw, Lynch., Aldious, Lost Ash, 12012, Heartless, Galneryus, UnsraW, Vistlip, FLOW, One OK Rock and Sadie.


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

That Visual Kei shit, is the bomb!!!
It is so crazy!

Are all Visual Kei bands full of cross dressers?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 18, 2010)

well I dont realy like visual kei myself, but it's not how the look it's how they sound that matters


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> That Visual Kei shit, is the bomb!!!
> It is so crazy!
> 
> Are all Visual Kei bands full of cross dressers?



Visual Kei pretty much means weird


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

hey i love how they sound. I just find it really creepy that they pull of the cross-dressing so well that they are attractive!


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

Im going to bed now....
You should be soon aswell laserman 
since you live
down under!


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> Im going to bew now....
> You should be soon aswell laserman
> since you live
> down under!



Lmao, its 9pm


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

I know just messing with you


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> I know just messing with you




Its censored, if you want original, log onto Youtube


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 18, 2010)

Bluelaserman said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw the original made me rofl xD


----------



## Trulen (Oct 18, 2010)

Louis Armstrong and His Hot Five

Duke Ellington's works

Frank Sinatra's got a few good bands that play with him.

Thelonious Monk


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

When i get home, will ad to the OP.
The bands i have listend to and my impression of them.


----------



## sputnix (Oct 22, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cry bullshit on that since you recommended as I lay dying so saying mastodon's lyrics as a hypocritical thing to say [no offense As I lay dying is a awesome band]
Just to ask has the OP listened to Mastodon yet?


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 22, 2010)

maybe you could try after foreverer, it's like within temptation


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 22, 2010)

sputnix said:
			
		

> iluvfupaburgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never said anything about lyrics dood, where did that come from. i love mastodon too, and i dont see the problem of recommending as i lay dying when he said he liked parkway drive, which are similar bands. well, about mastodon again, how the guy SINGS, not the lyrics, his VOICE is hard to get used to, its not easy to get used to it at first, that is why i recommended crack the skye as a first to listen from this band. the VOCALS, or VOICE are not so hard to get used to, and then he can listen to other stuff from them. that is how i got a friend to start to listen to them, becasue he didnt like the voices on the first 3 albums, but got used to with crack the skye and then went with the other albums


----------



## sputnix (Oct 27, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep sorry on my part meant to say vocals but being the stupid person who is incapable to type what I'm thinking did lyrics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just assumed that since this guy was a slipknot fan so I assumed he would be accustomed to harsh vocals, and besides we don't even know his preference of vocals so theirs no point in bickering anyways, and I think he abandoned thread as well.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Oct 27, 2010)

If you're into hard rock / metal, there's always Between the Buried and Me (assuming you can get over screaming vocals).


----------



## kevan (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't given up on it.
I just got around to adding some of the bands i listen to.


----------



## DavePS (Oct 28, 2010)

Give Alestorm a go, they are pirate/metal and are freaking awesome


----------



## kevan (Oct 28, 2010)

Yup, Alestorm added to my list.


----------

